# Ted Jones painting



## cinders55 (18 Aug 2006)

I bought an oil painting, bar scene, maybe 25 years ago by Ted Jones oils on canvas, this may be the wrong place to ask, but does anybody happen to know if it might have any value?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Aug 2006)

Hi Cinders 

There were 6 paintings by Ted Jones sold during 2005 by Garrett O'Connor auctioneers. They ranged from €4900 to €11,500, the auction record for the artist.

Brendan


----------



## cinders55 (19 Aug 2006)

Thank you for the information, most helpful


----------

